# The Trials Of Watch Collecting (Rolex Content)



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I love a project - taking something that is broken and putting it back together so that it works gives me a lot of pleasure. I recently came across this battered Rolex 6480 on the Sales Corner:-










It had been there a while with no interest and I had passed by several times - but then I took a closer look. It was a Rolex 6480 which was 56 years old - a manual wind, 17J cal 1210 (usually bullet-proof) but the dial was near perfect and the case was unpolished. The movement was however, knackered - a non-runner and being sold as such by a very honest forum member. I could see tarnished internals and much dirt. So I took a punt - as soon as I received it, it was posted off to my watchmaker. But oh dear, the news wasn't good - what on earth had been done to it?










In the past (and it had just 3 service marks on the inside of the caseback) some misguided service 'engineer' had used what looks like a blowtorch to heat the area around the escape wheel jewel - presumably to remove the jewel seating. My watchmaker was more than surprised and said that this can usually be done cold. This is what it should look like:-










Also, the mainspring was broken and so it was replaced.










And the whole movement was dismantled, cleaned, lubricated and reassembled with new gaskets/seals etc.










And here is the finished project:-










I've fitted a modern aftermarket Jubilee bracelet and stored the original riveted link Oyster bracelet as it is a collectors item in itself. Believe it or not, the watch is working beautifully and keeping time to within 2 seconds a day. Not bad for a 56 year old that has been through the wars


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, thats looks fantastic. I do love a story with a happy ending. :yes:


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

*Fantastic job...looks great and well done...don't let the seller see this...he'll be wanting it back! :lol: *


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's nice - I've never been bothered much about Rolexes, but that's a nice, classic watch and a great job done on it. Well done!


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Well done you and the watchman.

Mike


----------



## pheller (Jul 7, 2013)

Well that's a great result. Congrats. A truly rare one to have in anybody's collection.

Can you tell more about the restoration, and what you did yourself about it?


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Well Pheller, I have attempted some watch repairs in the past - replacing movements, removing hands, dials, replacing setting levers/springs but to be honest, I don't have the skills to tackle something like this myself. I know when I'm out of my depth these days and leave complicated things to my watchmaker

Cheers


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

thats so nice. Great job


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

very well done,i sure its gives you much pleasure to wear,thats my kind of rolex..


----------

